# Ever wanted to design your own BBQ? Long read



## Caslon (Jun 12, 2016)

I fantasize about having the resources to design and produce a unique portable gas grill that might be seen on an infomercial or QVC.  I have some innovative ideas to bring to the table. I've even incorporated some of my ideas using existing portable gas BBQ's.

The two main innovations I have that aren't found aren't found on today's portable gas grills.  1. Son of Hibachi grill invented a battery operated rotisserie to buy as an accessory. It has a spit rod that's held up by two "ladders" with thumb screws that clip onto the side handles of the BBQ. Cord free and the rotisserie has a lot of torque using just one D battery which lasted me 2 seasons. The spit rod has the usual slide on "forks" to spear and hold chicken breasts. I would utilize that battery rotisserie with some changes that takes into account innovation #2.  The hinged "hood" of the BBQ would have a unique ratcheting mechanism hinge that allows you to close down the hood to varying degrees.  No more having to keep the hood propped open with a stick or something, the hinged hood would click down to varying heights. Right now, with BBQ hoods, its all or nothing...either fully closed or fully open. Additionally, the hood would have channel slots cut in each end to allow closing the hood partially down over the spit rod as it turns. This would allow wood chips and fat to smoke the meat while not having to shut the hood all the way down, which in many cases, gets the air inside too hot. Along with these two innovations would be a way to have the spit rod ladders attached so as not to hassle with loose parts lying around. They would be neatly incorporated into the overall design. The spit rods could easily be made in two pieces you screw or lock together to save space. Additionally, it would include a basket for fish or vegetables. Along with these innovations would be  the usual improvements such as infrared heat design to prevent flair ups, a built in wood chip smoker, thermometer, etc. For just grilling purposes, I've seen formed aluminum foil sheets that fit right over grilling racks for easy clean up. I'd include that too.  

I've already jury rigged the cord free rotisserie for Cornish game hens using a regular portable gas BBQ, and they came out absolutely delicious, the same with breasts and thighs. Closing the lid down part way is key. Whether at a park or the beach or camping, you could set it and forget it while you play or hike.

Would such a portable gas BBQ with cordless rotisserie and ratcheted hood catch your attention if you saw it being shown on a commercial for it?  Any thoughts welcomed.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 18, 2016)

Wouldn't having a larger vent on the hood accomplish the same thing?


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Caslon (Jun 18, 2016)

roadfix said:


> Wouldn't having a larger vent on the hood accomplish the same thing?



It might. Altho, most hoods I've seen don't even have a vent on top. I bought a Kingsford portable where it had so many vents on top and on the bottom that it overwhelmed me figuring out how far to open or close them. It was almost a case of too many vent options to regulate the heat.

I found a BBQ to order from Walmart that is just like the Char-Broil BBQ I bought a decade ago and first started using the battery operated rotisserie. 
I used a bolt from the garage to put in one of the spit rod ladder holes to keep the hood propped open. I didn't have the tools to cut a channel in the hood to allow the lid to close over the spit rod, so I just kept it propped open with a bolt on one of the 2 ladders. It'd been nice to have the hinge lock at different heights too.  Below is a picture of the BBQ from Walmart and also a picture of the cordless rotisserie. Notice that I HAVE to buy the pedestal stand as they don't sell the BBQ without one. The side handles are just right to be able to clamp on the spit rod ladders (thumb screws). The Son of Hibachi was a novel idea. However, being made of cast iron, it rusted out completely, even the grates rusted out. The one I just ordered (pic below) is made of cast aluminum.








I used a bench grinder to cut new notches on the spit rod to accommodate the difference in width when using it with other width BBQ's so that it properly fits on the spit rod ladder. That spit rod comes apart at the middle (threaded screw to join them). I never needed the counter weight.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 26, 2016)

I opted out of the aluminum cast BBQ pictured above because it was just too expensive ($153).  Instead I got the same basic design BBQ on sale. $29.99 at K-Mart. It's called the BBQ Pro. Regular price $49.99! It even has the same design side handles that are conveniently located in order to attach the spit rod ladders to. The Son of Hibachi spit rod rotisserie setup is $39 delivered.  The rotisserie basket was $6.99 online from Menards. I'm running a test of it now with just two pieces of chicken. It's cooking up nice so far. Sorry about the piece of wood holding the hood open. That's what I want to improve on.  Also, I want to take a Dremel tool and cut a notch on the sides of the hood so that the hood closes down over the spit rod more.

I lined it with foil for easy cleanup. Those simple flair up pans are not that bad.  I was a lava rocks or ceramic briquette guy before. Rocks and ceramic briquettes get soaked with fat. The flair up pan vaporizes the drippings with no mess. I lined it with foil too.

I can tell already it's gonna cook up good. That rotisserie basket can hold 10 drumsticks. I also plan to spear a Cornish game hen. I'm well pleased with my prototype so far. Set it and forget it.

http://www.kmart.com/bbq-pro-18-in-square-tabletop-gas-grill/p-07123765000P?prdNo=4&blockNo=4&blockType=G4


----------

